# H K MULFORD CHEMISTS POISON



## #1twin (Jun 23, 2011)

This is my best dug poison find yet. My first skull and cross bones poison [][][] Godda love it! Kovels list it at $235. Is that a realistic price? I saw one listed on another site, with a bid of $110. so far.  Thanks for looking.  Marvin


----------



## kwalker (Jun 23, 2011)

I've dug a really small amber poison from them before I think. It was broken so I didn't think much of it. Had to of been no more than two inches high. Nice find.


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2011)

There's a perfect one on the Bay they're asking $279.99....she didn't get any bidders at $239.99 so she decided to raise the price which always makes me laugh...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-8-Cobalt-Blue-Skull-Crossbones-Poison-Bottle-/130531262209?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6444ff01


 and this one slod for $66.66 but I don't know if it has the Mulford embossing on it...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Cobalt-Embossed-Poison-Bottle-Mulford-PA-Labels-/190545106412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5d5f95ec


----------



## #1twin (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the replies and information. It will be in my collection for a very long time at any value. Good luck digging, Marvin


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 25, 2011)

This is a KR-6.  It is desirable.  Historical high is $200, but lately been around the 110 as stated due to the recession.
 Several months ago, I offered that much to the one that keeps lowering and raising the price, but she refused.  said that she would rather keep it than sell it for less, even though after I told her what the historical value and current value was, she did lower it to 199 at one point, but still, that's high for the times...so there it sits.

 The amber version of this is very rare and can sell for $900 or more.
 The KR-6b version is a bit differnt. has sloped shoulders and the HK Mulford is on the base and is more common.


----------

